# Knitting books at thrift store in Big Rapids, Michigan



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi,

For anybody in the Big Rapids, Michigan area, I donated several boxes of knitting books to the St Vincent Depauls thrift store on Monday. This store is located in Big Rapids at the north end of town. If you look for it on google you will find the address. After several yard sales of not selling any, I decided to donate them. We had a trailer load of items and our house feels "lighter" now. 

Just wanted to let the locals know.

Andrea


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

Boy do I wish that I lived there.


----------



## pepsiknittinmomma (Mar 14, 2011)

I wish you did too. Some were large hardcover books, some were smaller softcover books, and some were pamphlet type books. There were even a few Workbasket magazines in there. I'm sure whoever gets them will put them to good use. It was hard to part with them but I didn't really need them and they took up a lot of space.


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

That took a lot of courage, good for you. Thankfully I don't live nearby.


----------



## JanetH (Nov 12, 2012)

I may have to take a drive over to your part of the state.


----------



## AryaS30 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

